# new 595 ultra on its way to me.....



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I just pulled the trigger on my new race bike, a 595 ultra, it will be here in a week or two. I will set it up with record 07 and zero gravity brakes, wheels will be a 303 and 404 rear. i will post pics as soon as its set up.


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

*look 595*

Sounds great. You will love it. I have a 595 origin. Cant imagine a bike being any better to ride.


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

Man, with a bike that fast, I'd get brakes that actually have the ability to stop the bike!

I'd go with the Record Skeletons...they actually work!


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

i will be coming off a giant tcr with the above mentioned parts i find that if the zero gravities are set up right they brake just fine.


----------

